# CSM Tactical Chest Rigs



## JewGolf (Jun 24, 2011)

Has anybody used them before?
I'm not a big fan of Molle gear. It has it's uses being easily changeable. This is useful since I'm a SAW gunner who has a SAW that is constantly falling apart for one reason or another. So I'm often switching back to my M4. The problem is that my plate carrier can carry 6 mags, but nothing else, and I can't carry more than one SAW drum. We weren't issued an LBV with our multicam gear. I found one, but really don't like it either. So I was looking for a Chest rig that could hold both and wasn't molle. I found CSM Tactical has a two SAW drum holder that has inserts to double as two 6 mag holders. It comes with 2 smoke and 2 frag pouches, as well as 2 quart canteen pouches (which I prefer to Camelback, but it's not a necessity. I can't find reviews. I believe there is one on youtube, but the internet out here is not conducive to youtube usage.


----------



## LM (Jun 24, 2011)

what plate carrier do you have? it sounds like you want/need a molle rig if your going back and forth that often, or better yet, get the SAW fixed so you dont have to go back and forth, since someone else is depending on that SAW more than you are. Your carrying it for a reason. Address the more important issues first, and thats to get the SAW up.


----------



## JewGolf (Jun 26, 2011)

Well it's only been a few actual problems. The first was that they sent me here with a SAW that was broken in the first place. I had been a riflemen up to the day of deployment, then they handed me a SAW. Within 15 rounds the feed tray fell apart. Got that fixed and then it got deadlined because I got hit by an IED. Nothing was wrong with it, but they still sent it away to get checked. Now I had to pass it off for a mission and when they came back my trigger well and pistol grip were gone. They don't have any extras here so I have to send it out again. And that little fix is gonna take a week before they can even send it out.

As for the plate carrier, it's just the standard one that we got issued with RFI. It has enough space for one drum, but that's it. And I'm not getting anything else on with that on there.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 26, 2011)

CSM makes pretty good gear.

Have you thought about having two chest rigs set up, one for M4 and one for SAw you can quick attach to your PC?  Mayflower R&C makes some that do it and there is a guy at Down Range Gear who can work with you to build a system that can work on your issue KDH carrier.


----------



## JewGolf (Jun 26, 2011)

I haven't thought about that. I'll check out the companies and see what they have. Thanks Mac.


----------

